# Importing Wine to Ontario



## charltonfan1 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi,

I have some leftover wine from my wedding that i wanted to ship over with my belongings. 

I understand that taxes and duties will come to ~60% of the declared value and there are permit fee's.

Are there any other considerations i have missed?

I'm considering also buying some more at UK prices to try and save money on the high wine costs in Ontario. am unsure how worthwhile this will be?

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

charltonfan1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have some leftover wine from my wedding that i wanted to ship over with my belongings.
> 
> ...


I believe you must have owned the wine for a minimum of 12 months and will need rceipts to substantiate this. Otherwise I think you'd be restricted to quantities as dictated by Canadian Customs.


----------



## charltonfan1 (Nov 22, 2012)

Yes i think im pretty limited with the quantities. I have found the relevant legislation on that


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

We had some nice bottles too, but because of the price of importing them with our other household items, we decided to crack them when we had our 'See you later' party. ;-)
(and a couple of good friends got some bottles)


----------

